# wingfoot ramp question



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

was there wens looked a little ruff .at the main park theres a sign shallow launch ramp. just how shallow?? I had my 18ft boat with a 115hp and a 8hp kicker on but did not try it. then I went to the other ramp with the wind blowing right into the ramp I did not try that one either. is it deeper?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

the inside the park ramp is shallow my brother in law said they had there trk way in the water to get it off the trailer,but i,ve been to the other ramp and i like it ,it,s deeper a much better, the only thing last yr i had was on the left side of the ramp was some concrete chunks on the bottom i went over with the trailer, causing a tilt to get the boat back on, but after that i stayed nearest the dock and no problems...


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

never go to the park boat launch if you have anything more than a jon boat...had to pull my truck far into the water to get my boat off and it was a pain to get it back on too


----------

